# 6-minute solutions (construction)



## 4william (Feb 25, 2009)

Does this 6-minute solutions manual have a construction section?


----------



## Adrock (Feb 25, 2009)

4william said:


> Does this 6-minute solutions manual have a construction section?


no


----------



## mattsffrd (Mar 4, 2009)

construction is covered in the transportation section though


----------

